# The house in the mirrors



## Semifusa (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 23, 2017)

Cool shot


----------



## BrentC (Mar 23, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2017)

Neat to see the world in that fragmented, reflected state.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 23, 2017)

That's one cool shot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Mar 23, 2017)

Semifusa said:


> View attachment 136974


Very nice!


----------



## Juga (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 24, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## weepete (Mar 24, 2017)

Top notch!


----------



## GWWhite (Mar 31, 2017)

Cool idea!!!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 31, 2017)

Great catch


----------



## enezdez (Apr 1, 2017)

Original, Very Nice!


----------



## judipurple (Apr 10, 2017)

Excellent - love the texture of the wall framing the mirrors, and the images therein.


----------

